# How much rest is good during the 2WW?



## annapakshi (Apr 22, 2011)

HI! All,

I am in my 2 week wait.  I test this Friday, but quite frankly, its not looking good as i have had mild bleeding of bright red colour today.  I have experienced lots of constipation, wind, some mild cramps but nothing like today.

I was wondering if i could have done something  different - perhaps rested a lot more?  Some members in my family have telling me to get complete bed rest to ensure best results, however i am naturally a restless type and i have been walking every day.  Did any of you get recommended a complete bed rest during this 2 week period?

Thanks for your inputs!

Chitra


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Anna


Didnt want to read and run, I think all clinics recommend different amounts of rest and some none at all, I have just had first few days of rest this time and then tried to get on with things but just not doing any heavy lifting or anything but I think there is research for and against bedrest to be honest as its better for the circulation I believe if you are not on complete bedrest, I know its hard but we question everything we do in the 2ww as whether its right or not I know, I am currently 6 days into my 2ww and driving myself insane thinking about every little twinge and everything I do etc but just try not to stress (she says stressing all the time lol) and I hope your bleeding has settled down.  Have you spoke to clinic?


All the best and good luck for friday


Maggie
xx


----------



## annapakshi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Maggie, that helps.  I called my clinic and they asked me to continue to plan.  It appears they will ask me to advance the pregnancy test only if heavy bleeding occurs.  

I had OHSS and the symptoms eased about 5 days into the 2WW.  I was worrying that i was showing no symptoms other than constipation then!

Overall, not much to do but wait, i guess! Praying hard!

Chitra


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I just wanted to add, that if it hasn't worked for you, then please don't blame yourself and think that you have done something wrong.  This really isn't the case at all.

I went shopping after ET and then back to work during the 2ww and I got a BFP.  I have known women to lay in bed/sofa and be completely housebound for the 2ww and still get a BFN.

I wish you lots of luck.
x


----------



## annapakshi (Apr 22, 2011)

thank you stacey, i really appreciate those thoughts!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

My clinic told me that there is no proof either way - whether you rest or just get on with life.  I was told to avoid any exercise that makes you red in the face and out of breath.  I must say I've been very lazy, but I've also been ill with a bug I caught from DD (that made me worry twice as much).  I've worried about everything and also had a bit of spotting this weekend.  My clinic said it could be spotting from my cervix caused by the pessaries and I've been so sore.  Now have to put my pessaries "elsewhere" on advise from Consultant.  I too am totally paranoid and knicker checking at every toilet stop - test is on Saturday.  Try to stay positive.  Good Luck hun!!!!


----------

